# Portage River



## BHoffman50

Thinking about giving the Portage River a try and launching from the public ramp in Port Clinton. I've heard decent things about bass, crappie, and cats. Anyone ever have any luck or advice?


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Anybody get eyes on it?


----------



## flash02

i have only seen 1 walleye ever caught in the portage


----------



## BHoffman50

I wonder why they go up Sandusky and Maumee, but not Portage. Just another fishing mystery I'll never understand.


----------



## laynhardwood

I think he meant has anyone seen what condition it is in.


----------



## avantifishski

Is water still high?


----------



## island troller

Yes still high.


----------



## avantifishski

Is the bass spawn underway or on hold? Or are they just they going to absorb the eggs?


----------



## BHoffman50

laynhardwood said:


> I think he meant has anyone seen what condition it is in.


HAHA whoops. That went right over my head. I thought he meant wallEYES.


----------



## the_waterwolf

avantifishski said:


> Is the bass spawn underway or on hold? Or are they just they going to absorb the eggs?


White bass or largemouth/small mouth?


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Haha sorry guys. Meant conditions. Thanks wood. High and muddy is to be expected anymore lol and no I have never seen a walleye caught in there.


----------



## avantifishski

The largemouth I've never caught a smallie they must be way up the river.


----------



## Matt63

I've heard of walleye caught up at the 590 bridge but never personally caught one. I live in woodville and Saturday it looked to be about normal level to slighly higher when I drove by.


----------



## avantifishski

Ty..would appreciate any updates to water level clarity u can give


----------



## ress

Saw on tonights news couple inches of rain heading our way by Thursday am.


----------



## BHoffman50

Finally got a chance to give it a try. We caught 10 nice sized channels between 2 of us in 2 hours. We were using raw shrimp and nightcrawlers about a mile or two upstream from route 2.


----------



## BHoffman50

Made another trip out Saturday and had even more success. We fished for just about 3 hours and would've stayed longer if it weren't for a graduation party. I brought in 16 channels (2 fish ohio) and the old man brought in 6 channels and a sheephead. We took home 12 nice size eaters. The majority were caught on raw shrimp from Walmart which has quickly become my new favorite catfish bait.


----------



## island troller

It's been good casual fishing recently off the river dock too. Am impressed with the size of some this year. Been seeing a few boats anchored around the jackknife and route 2 bridge fishing for catfish.


----------



## Farmhand

My kids catch big catfish in our marina, 3 years ago I caught a 22 inch pike on a reef runner right next to my boat lol


----------



## laynhardwood

I catch all kinds of catfish by accident when fishing the river. The current seems to stack them up around the railroad bridge.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Anyone see what she looks like today? Thinkin about heading there tomorrow or wed to yak it


----------



## island troller

Its in good shape now. Its been higher and more muddy this year but plenty of yaks on it the last few days.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Thanks island! Haven't looked at forecast. Kinda gonna be a wait and see. But if I decide Wednesday I'll hopefully report back with good details!


----------



## BHoffman50

Fished upstream a couple times within the last week. I caught a ton of rock bass, a good variety of LMB and SMB, and my first 2 northerns. What a blast. All caught on the whopper plopper.


----------



## Tim67

I fished the Portage early every year for Largemouth(usually do pretty good) but like 'hardwood' have caught more than a few cats on bass lures there. Could catch 3-4 bass than a cat would hit right in same spot as bass.


----------



## odell daniel

A few years ago me and a couple buddies had some worms left so we pulled the boat up to the railroad bridge in port Clinton figured we would catch a couple cats, no catfish just perch, we didn't stay long enough to really know how many were there but we did catch a few in a short time. I think perch can live in a mud puddle.


----------



## avantifishski

Any1 been that way lately?


----------



## Matt63

avantifishski said:


> Any1 been that way lately?


Not sure where your going but the rivers very low in woodville.


----------



## avantifishski

Port clinton area


----------



## BHoffman50

avantifishski said:


> Any1 been that way lately?


We took the boat in PC catfishing last saturday. 3 hours - 1 fish. That was the worst day we've had.


----------



## Scum_Frog

BHoffman50 said:


> We took the boat in PC catfishing last saturday. 3 hours - 1 fish. That was the worst day we've had.


if u have a boat and want to cat fish head to the huron river instead.....big flatty's that way as well!


----------



## BHoffman50

Scum_Frog said:


> if u have a boat and want to cat fish head to the huron river instead.....big flatty's that way as well!


Never been that way. Where do you put in at?


----------



## Scum_Frog

BHoffman50 said:


> Never been that way. Where do you put in at?


directly on the huron river they have an awesome ramp! You can catfish the entire river or go out to the mouth and fish there! Deep river! Buddy pulled a 40"+ flatty just east of the river mouth.


----------



## BHoffman50

Scum_Frog said:


> directly on the huron river they have an awesome ramp! You can catfish the entire river or go out to the mouth and fish there! Deep river! Buddy pulled a 40"+ flatty just east of the river mouth.


Gonna have to give that a try. Thanks a lot for the advice!


----------

